# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Juan Tamariz en Murcia

## Lukan

El 29 y 30 de sept. en el Teatro Circo, alguien de por aquí va a ir verlo??  :O16: 

MAGIA POTAGIA en Teatro Circo Murcia

Saludos!!

----------


## gines

si,los magos de aqui de murcia iremos casi todos,un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

Gracias Ginés, a ver si puedo ir. Aunque preferiría ver a Tamariz más de cerca que en el T. Circo... =( 

Saludos!

----------

